# She's eaten the toilet duck disc!



## starbucks101

:dohh: My daughter (20 months) has just seen daddy come out of the toilet, and she's gone in after him and eaten the bloody toilet duck disc! 

She's done it before we think but never 100% but this time its definatly in her mouth, any words of wisdom? what should i be looking out for? she seems fine at the moment... 

Kids! lol


----------



## Samantha675

I would call your doctor ASAP!


----------



## amazed

I think i would ring NHS direct just to be sure...


----------



## Vickie

I think I'd call the NHS or your doctor as well. You never know what could be in those things


----------



## polo_princess

Definatley ring NHS, theyre full of chemicals surely? eeps!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Yes def call your dr or better yet the Poison Center


----------



## Kirstin

Do you have the packaging for one? It will tell you whats in it and whether its an irritant or corrosive. Definately ring nhs direct


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id be straight down to A&E tbh! Those things have the cross symbol on the back of the packaging!


----------



## starbucks101

Rung NHS direct, its a low toxic something... They said to give her a bottle of milk to help neutralise the stuff & a nurse is going to call me back! put her upto bed but have left the door open incase she is sick, i keep checking on her incase she has a fit or something! :(


----------



## babe2ooo

oh dear hope she ok


----------



## charliebear

Hope she's ok. x


----------



## starbucks101

She's fine, the nurse rung back at 10.15 last night & went through it with me, aslong as she wasnt sick during the night or foaming at the mouth she should be fine, none of that and she's her chipper self this morning! 

But its probably not the best idea to use those fresh discs for a while! 

Thanks xxx


----------

